# Baby Pigeon Leg Deformity



## pigeonovice (Jun 12, 2014)

I have my first two baby chicks in my loft with a problem that Im not sure if its normal. They are about 3 weeks old and they both have a problem walking around their nest. One of them the left foot is spread wide open to side and when it tries to walk the foot just pushes air. The second one the right leg is stretched all the way to the right. Their other foot is normal under their body.On the leg that is spread to one side they also have normal muscle movement since they are able to move their feet, just that its to the side like a duck in water. Any experience with this? i noticed this from early on but figured the foot would pull itself under as they grew, but now at 3 weeks it looks even worse. Maybe the parents are sitting on them and it will resolve itself once they leave the nest? Should I use bandage or gauze to wrap the leg next to the body? Does anyone have experience with this? Thanks


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Its called splay leg and is caused by having the babies on a slippery surface. Babies should always be on a surface that they can grip.

You have one baby with the problem on the right, and one baby with the problem of the left because they used each other as support and so one leg grew normally,, while the outside legs had no support

These things need to be corrected early, the sooner the better, definitely before they have fledged.

At 3 weeks old your birds are probably permanently disabled.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can still try to fix it, but you need to do it NOW. Please get a nest bowl under them and some material they can grip onto. You can tape the legs in the correct position underneath them and retape as needed. Also make sure they are getting enough calcium/D3.*


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *You can still try to fix it, but you need to do it NOW. Please get a nest bowl under them and some material they can grip onto. You can tape the legs in the correct position underneath them and retape as needed. Also make sure they are getting enough calcium/D3.*


Just a little addition to this - don't put the sticky part of the tape directly on their skin - fold it over so it is smooth on both sides where it is around their legs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It has been mentioned that a hard or slippery surface can cause this, as they have nothing to grip with their feet. They needed enough nesting material under them as they grew. But it can also be caused by lack of calcium and vitamin D3. Do you give calcium to your birds?
It would have been easier to fix when they were small and not moving around so much, but it can still be fixed now. If not fixed, they will not be able to walk when they grow up. Can you post pics of the birds? I'll find some links about how to tape them for you. I would first wrap the legs in gauze or something, so the tape isn't directly on the legs. Or maybe self adhesive bandage. You will have to remove it daily to check that the circulation isn't being affected by the tape.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is a good link to check out.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm

After you tape them, please post a picture.


----------

